# Baby bumbers



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Never thought of this.. looks so cozy!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen those and want some for Kosmo's crate! DO you know who sells them?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

if they truly are baby bumpers, you can get them at any store that sells baby supplies...like walmart, target etc.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hehe those are cute! I have Mia's crate in the living room/dining room, I think that those would be cute to help make it not so ugly looking!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My mom sews and said that when she has some time, we can pick out fabric and she will sew some for Maggie's crate. She said that it is pretty easy. Apparently she would sometimes make them for our cribs when we were little. I will have to post pictures when we get around to making them. She is also going to make Maggie a crate cover.







I wish that I could sew!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Never thought of this.. looks so cozy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They make them specifically for dog crates, too. Ollie has some that I got in a set from here: http://www.thepamperedpetmart.com/Merchant...mp;qtk=6W6wrj6g HOWEVER, he doesn't like them. He's so used to his crate without them that when I put them in his crate he ended up opting to sleep on the cold floor instead! So although they look cozy, they are useless to us! Maybe I'll end up selling mine....they fit a 24" crate. Edited to add--they are not only "cozy" (for a pup who likes them, at least) they are also for keeping the puppy/dog from sticking their legs through the wires and getting stuck, which Ollie has done a few times.


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

I did all kinds of searching and only found these specifically made for crates - http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1184364458617

They are out of stock.

There are tons of really cute baby crib bumbers out there though, and they would be easy to alter to fit a crate.

I am really good with a sewing machine, if anyone wants me to make them some. I would gladly do it!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just posted this link above: http://www.thepamperedpetmart.com/Merchant...mp;qtk=6W6wrj6g


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They also sell that set at Petedge.com. They have a lot of new items in their latest catolog









http://www.petedge.com/home.jsp


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow they are really nice







I could line Koko's e-pen with one, perhaps a baby one for a crib, I know he will do his darndest to remove it though, he is such a little stinker


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute idea!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is where I got my set when Toy was a pup. Cosy never did like staying in a crate with bumpers as she couldn't see out. LOL!

dog crate covers by pet dreams


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those would be so easy to make and a nice way to decorate. Too bad Bella doesn't have a crate anymore. I think I'd have to spice it up a little bit.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> My mom sews and said that when she has some time, we can pick out fabric and she will sew some for Maggie's crate. She said that it is pretty easy. Apparently she would sometimes make them for our cribs when we were little. I will have to post pictures when we get around to making them. She is also going to make Maggie a crate cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do share the pictures if you decide to make them. I am not that handy with sewing, but my mom is and she might be willing to do something like that if she can find the time.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Here is where I got my set when Toy was a pup. Cosy never did like staying in a crate with bumpers as she couldn't see out. LOL!
> 
> dog crate covers by pet dreams[/B]



These are the ones that Mia & Cody have...Mia in Beige & Cody in Burgandy....they love it...it's their little cave!


----------

